# I'm looking at this LaMancha!!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys... I'm looking at maybe getting this amazing girl! She's Lucky Star girl with a curl.. and they want her to go to a new home ASAP.. so I need to make a quick decision. She would be my first standard sizes goat! and she just freshened, so is in milk.. finished her dry leg... What do you all think? (300.)
(like any of you would discourage a goat purchase... ha ha)


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful eschetion on her and coloring. Pretty good conformation but she could be blended in a little more and a little longer. Shes strong on her pasturnes witch is good. 

Shes not a bad goat i wouuld defiantly get her!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very worth $300 --ask if she is gentle and if she would be okay with your minis


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I like her too. Especially since we just had a lamancha baby her exact color. I would get her for $300 if she has her dry leg. I am a newbie though.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd get her for $300 in a heartbeat. Love her color!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm getting her!!! I'm gonna make mini manchas!!!

I'm just arranging the pickup details...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Are lamancha a seasonal breeders?

Btw...


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never owned them personally, but it is my understanding that they are just seasonal breeders unlike nigis. But shoot, my alpines were in heat at a show in mid- February! You could always try lute or CIDR's to induce heats at other times of the year too if she is not cycling and you want her bred.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

P.S. your new girl is very pretty. Welcome to full sized goaties  I know you must be so excited!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, Manchas are seasonal. SO glad you're getting her!!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucky Stars have fabulous lamanchas. Heavy milkers with long level lactations and beautiful udders. Can you explain what you mean by "she has a curl?" Must be some goat lingo I don't know yet.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Girl with A Curl is her name I think. Nice doe. Lucky Stars does have a wonderful herd of ladies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!! Congrats!! All us Nigie breeders are getting us some big girls! 

I like Lucky Star! My girl has some in her pedigree so that is exciting!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, that is her name... they call her 'Curl' though. I had the opportunity last year to go and see their place with our 4H group, and Judi one of the owners gave us all a talk about showing, conformation, linear appraisals and especially milk testing.. They have quite the records!!! Anyway, I have been sorta looking for a lamancha and I thought that it wouldn't hurt to see if they had any available for not too much $.... Judi wrote back and said she had the very one in mind! She just freshened and they have decided she is on the small side for their purposes. But she says she is a sweet thing with a good disposition! I'm very excited to go get her tomorrow!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's pretty girl!! I want to kiss her face :3
What does dry leg mean?


----------

